

What can Linux learn from Android - dman
http://www.google.com/moderator/#15/e=7f3&t=7f3.44&f=7f3.1b24&q=7f3.1b24&v=4

======
pook
The whole Ken Thompson thread is fascinating.

[http://www.google.com/moderator/#15/e=7f3&t=7f3.44](http://www.google.com/moderator/#15/e=7f3&t=7f3.44)

